# VAC Unschuldige Banns?



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (14. November 2013)

Hey Leute

Ich habe mir mal Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 gekauft, war auch alles schön und gut aber dann kam ich in eine Hacked-Lobby und mir wurde alles freigeschaltet.. Das wollte ich nicht & bin rausgegangen. Nächsten Tag wollte ich wieder ein paar Ründchen machen aber das ging nicht weil ich VAC-Bann für den Multiplayer Modus von Mw3 (Spezialeinheit ausgeschlossen) hatte. 
Ich habe denn den Steam Support ein Ticket geschickt & du sagten mir dreist das ich mir ein neues Spiel kaufen solle, wenn ich das noch weiterspielen möchte. Ist das nicht ihre Schuld wenn das VAC System solche Fehler macht? 

Danke für antworten


----------



## Bec00l (14. November 2013)

Öhm ... 
Ich würd dreist mit rechtlichen Schritten drohen ..

Ich hoffe dann nur das du wirklich nicht gecheatet hast


----------



## Bennz (14. November 2013)

irgendwas is da faul. ich hatte auch schon oft das pech in einer Hacked lobby zu sein, aber einen Vac ban habe ich nicht bekommen.


----------



## Shona (14. November 2013)

FeaR-EneRqY schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Ich habe mir mal Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 gekauft, war auch alles schön und gut aber dann kam ich in eine Hacked-Lobby und mir wurde alles freigeschaltet.. Das wollte ich nicht & bin rausgegangen. Nächsten Tag wollte ich wieder ein paar Ründchen machen aber das ging nicht weil ich VAC-Bann für den Multiplayer Modus von Mw3 (Spezialeinheit ausgeschlossen) hatte.
> Ich habe denn den Steam Support ein Ticket geschickt & du sagten mir dreist das ich mir ein neues Spiel kaufen solle, wenn ich das noch weiterspielen möchte. Ist das nicht ihre Schuld wenn das VAC System solche Fehler macht?
> ...


 


Bec00l schrieb:


> Öhm ...
> Ich würd dreist mit rechtlichen Schritten drohen ..
> 
> Ich hoffe dann nur das du wirklich nicht gecheatet hast


Rechtliche Schritte kann er vergessen, das Problem das er beschreibt gibt es schon lange und leider kann man dagegen nichts machen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. November 2013)

Sommerferien , bin 2 Wochen in den Urlaub dann komm ich zurück : Banned ( BO2 ) , Steam Guard deaktiviert worden. Ich könnt kotzen!


----------



## Bec00l (14. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Rechtliche Schritte kann er vergessen, das Problem das er beschreibt gibt es schon lange und leider kann man dagegen nichts machen.


 
Warum kann man da bitte rechtliche Schritte vergessen???
Man hat ein Spiel erworben und dafür bezahlt und wurde ohne Grund gebannt. Natürlich kann man rechtliche Schritte einleiten. Die Frage ist ob der Aufwand sich lohnt.


----------



## Shona (14. November 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Warum kann man da bitte rechtliche Schritte vergessen???
> Man hat ein Spiel erworben und dafür bezahlt und wurde ohne Grund gebannt. Natürlich kann man rechtliche Schritte einleiten. Die Frage ist ob der Aufwand sich lohnt.


 Weil du erstmal nachweisen musst das VAC hier falsch gehandelt hat und das kannst du nicht.


----------



## Bec00l (14. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Weil du erstmal nachweisen musst das VAC hier falsch gehandelt hat und das kannst du nicht.


 
Die Beweislast liegt aber nicht bei Ihm sondern bei den anderen. Somit müssen die Beweisen das er gecheatet hat. Wüsste nicht warum sich die Rechtslage wegen dem Fall jetzt auf einmal ändert


----------



## Shona (14. November 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Die Beweislast liegt aber nicht bei Ihm sondern bei den anderen. Somit müssen die Beweisen das er gecheatet hat. Wüsste nicht warum sich die Rechtslage wegen dem Fall jetzt auf einmal ändert


 Valve hat den Beweis durch VAC was brauchen sie den mehr? Sie können damit nachweisen das er auf dem gehackten Server war und ob es absicht war oder nich tist vollkommen egal.  Alleine durch das joinen auf den Server wird von einer Absicht ausgegangen. Somit muss er nun beweisen das es keine Absicht war und das er einfach nur auf einem Server spielen wollte und er nicht wusste das dieser Server gehackt ist.

Das einzige was er machen könnte ware die IP des Servers an den Support schicken damit diese dens prüfen, weil es nicht ersichtlich war das es sich um einen gehackten server handelt.
Hier im übrigen der gleiche  Fall -> I get banned in mw3 cause Hacked lobby!?! - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. November 2013)

Ja, mit rechtlichen Schritten ist echt schwer...
Aber ich würde auf dieses Thema hier eh nicht so viel geben, der Themenstarter hat erst 24 Beiträge, er schreibt, das er das nicht wollte, aber offensichtlich war es da schon zu spät. Und das er kann das nächste "Ründchen" erst am nächsten Tag spielt und nicht sofort...auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Und dann das "" am Ende...das macht das ganze zu einem in diesem Fall nicht ernst zu nehmenden Beitrag für mich, auch wenn VAC natürlich durchaus mal jemanden zu unrecht bannen kann.


----------



## keinnick (14. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Valve hat den Beweis durch VAC was brauchen sie den mehr? Sie können damit nachweisen das er auf dem gehackten Server war und ob es absicht war oder nich tist vollkommen egal.  Alleine durch das joinen auf den Server wird von einer Absicht ausgegangen. Somit muss er nun beweisen das es keine Absicht war und das er einfach nur auf einem Server spielen wollte und er nicht wusste das dieser Server gehackt ist.


 
Was ist denn VAC für ein Beweis?! Und vor allem was kann er dafür, weil er nicht ja nicht wusste auf welchem Server er landen wird? Genau so könnte man argumentieren, dass Valve das "tolle" VAC so patchen sollte, dass man auf offensichtliche Cheater-Servern gar nicht mehr joinen kann. Eigentlich müsste man denen für so ein Verhalten mal richtig in den Hintern treten aber leider lohnt das für die paar Kohlen nicht und das wissen die ganz genau.


----------



## Shona (14. November 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was ist denn VAC für ein Beweis?! Und vor allem was kann er dafür, weil er nicht ja nicht wusste auf welchem Server er landen wird? Genau so könnte man argumentieren, dass Valve das "tolle" VAC so patchen sollte, dass man auf offensichtliche Cheater-Servern gar nicht mehr joinen kann. Eigentlich müsste man denen für so ein Verhalten mal richtig in den Hintern treten aber leider lohnt das für die paar Kohlen nicht und das wissen die ganz genau.


 Es geht für VAC nicht darum das er auf dem Server gelandet ist sondern das er nunmal dadurch alles freigeschaltet hat. Das ist für VAC das ausschlaggebende und nicht das joinen des Servers.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. November 2013)

Jedes CoD über 300 Stunden gespielt und nie solch einen Bann bekommen. Irgendwas macht ihr falsch. Am besten du sagst das dein Acc hijacked wurde und schickst als Beweis ein Foto mit Serial hin. Vllt hilft das.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (14. November 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Am besten du sagst das dein Acc hijacked wurde und schickst als Beweis ein Foto mit Serial hin. Vllt hilft das.


 wird nichts bringen.


			
				Steam schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: VAC-Bans, die während Ihr Account gestohlen war, durch das Valve Anti-Cheat System (VAC) ausgesprochen wurden, können NICHT rückgängig gemacht werden.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. November 2013)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenn man sich mal die AGBs von Steam durchliest man da drin bestimmt sämtliche Rechte an alles und allem freiwillig abtritt.

Will heißen, ich glaube da wird rechtlichen Schritten wegen VAC Bann oÄ gründlich vorgebeugt.
Ach ja, VAC Ban wird niemals rückgängig gemacht. Kann natürlich ******* sein, aber ist so.

@TE:
Tut mir leid für dich, aber ich glaube du hast einfach Pech und kannst jetzt gar nichts mehr machen ausser das Spiel neu kaufen.


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (14. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Weil du erstmal nachweisen musst das VAC hier falsch gehandelt hat und das kannst du nicht.



Wie soll ich das auch können? Ich habe ja nur den Hinweis das ich VAC Ausgeschlosssn wurde. Als ich in der Lobby drinne war hab ich ja nicht damit gerechnet das ich ein Bann bekomme & hab kein Screen gemacht!

& nein ich Cheate nicht. GGC Mitglied <~



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ja, mit rechtlichen Schritten ist echt schwer...
> Aber ich würde auf dieses Thema hier eh nicht so viel geben, der Themenstarter hat erst 24 Beiträge, er schreibt, das er das nicht wollte, aber offensichtlich war es da schon zu spät. Und das er kann das nächste "Ründchen" erst am nächsten Tag spielt und nicht sofort...auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Und dann das "" am Ende...das macht das ganze zu einem in diesem Fall nicht ernst zu nehmenden Beitrag für mich, auch wenn VAC natürlich durchaus mal jemanden zu unrecht bannen kann.



Nein, nein, nein! Ich habe nach der Hacked-Lobby ja noch weitergezockt & habe mir dabei nichts gedacht & nächsten Tag wollt ich halt wieder zocken & dann ist die Verbindung zu den Onlinediensten fehlgeschlagen. ..


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. November 2013)

"Verbindung zu Onlinediensten fehlgeschlagen" ist aber auch eine andere Fehlermeldung als ein VAC-Bann...


----------



## Shona (14. November 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> "Verbindung zu Onlinediensten fehlgeschlagen" ist aber auch eine andere Fehlermeldung als ein VAC-Bann...


 Ein VAC Ban müsste ansich auch in seinem Account zu sehen sein und zwar unter Steam -> Einstellungen und dann VAC-Status


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (14. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Ein VAC Ban müsste ansich auch in seinem Account zu sehen sein und zwar unter Steam -> Einstellungen und dann VAC-Status



Steht es auch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wie gesagt ich betrüge nicht & hasse Cheaten selber wie die Pest..


----------



## mds51 (14. November 2013)

Ich war damals auch in einer gehackten Lobby, wo ich alles freigeschaltet bekommen hab.
Das hat einem einfach nur noch die Lust am Spiel genommen...

Aber einen VAC-Bann gabs da nicht.


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (15. November 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Ich war damals auch in einer gehackten Lobby, wo ich alles freigeschaltet bekommen hab.
> Das hat einem einfach nur noch die Lust am Spiel genommen...
> 
> Aber einen VAC-Bann gabs da nicht.


 
Manche triffts, manche haben Glück :/ Trotzdem ist es Schade um das Geld... Vorallem weil mein ja selber Seelenruhig spielen wollte


----------



## mds51 (15. November 2013)

Naja Glück würde ich das nicht bezeichnen..
Nachdem das mit der Lobby war, habe ich fast instant mit MW3 aufgehört, da die Lust weg war, wenn man alles hatte...

ist zwar kein Ban, aber trotzdem war das Spiel für mich futsch


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (15. November 2013)

Ja klar kann man ja auch verstehen.. Wurdest du denn auf's höchste Prestige gesetzt? Sonst hättest ja deine Statistik zurücksetzen können!


----------



## mds51 (15. November 2013)

Ich war Prestige 7, wollte aber das Emblem behalten, da es einfach am besten aussieht 
Und hatte in dem Rang auch angefangen alles zu schaffen, von daher bin ich nicht in den nächsten Prestige gegangen.

Das Steam sich da aber überhaupt nicht regt, ist aber schon schade.
Evtl. einfach nochmal den Support kontaktieren (z.B. den UK und auf einen anderen Mitarbeiter hoffen, der dir helfen kann)


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (15. November 2013)

Das ist denn natürlich richtig ärgerlich... ich hätte danach auch keine Lust mehr neu anzufangen.

Ich darf ja wenigstens noch den Mw3 Spezialeinheit Modus online zocken  Wenigstens etwas


----------



## mds51 (15. November 2013)

Naja, der macht aber nich allzulange Laune.. nur bis mal alles auf 3 Sternen hat 
Die letzten Missis mit den Juggernauts sind da schon echt heavy


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (15. November 2013)

Kenn ich auch alles schon  Paar Missionen schon geschafft, bei manchen versag ich immer.. Aber der Überlebensmodus macht mit anderen auch Spaß, nur find ich das ******* das man sich nicht über InGame Voice oder InGame Chat kommunizieren kann.. Aber sonst hat der Überlebensmodus was, nicht so wie bei Ghost oder Blops 2, sowas unlogischen.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hast du dir gemerkt wie der Hacker heißt?


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (15. Dezember 2013)

KILLERKRALLE004 schrieb:


> Hast du dir gemerkt wie der Hacker heißt?



Ich könnte jetzt alle Leute von dem Server verdächtigen weil jeder das irgendwie sein könnten.


----------



## Lederzwerg (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

mir ging es da ähnlich. Wurde ebenfalls unfreiwillig in eine Hacked Lobby migriert, habe sogar Screenshots gemacht ohne aktiv mitzuspielen wurde aber zwei mal getötet. Dadurch haben wohl einer oder mehrere Spieler sehr viel EXP bekommen. Zwei Wochen später wurde ich dann gebannt obwohl ich die Hacked Lobby sogar mit Host und IP (mit Hilfe von MW3 SA) an Steam gemeldet hatte.

Der Steam Support hat mir dann am Ende eines von meiner Seite jederzeit freundlichen und sachlichen Gesprächsverlauf mit Kontoschließung gedroht aber seht selbst:

 1 Nachricht von Ihnen - Sun, 8th Sep 2013 9:51 pm
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

am 24.08.2013 um ca. 23 Uhr wurde ich bei Auswahl der 2vs2 Duell Liste in eine Hacked Lobby integriert. Siehe Supportanfrage: https://support.steampowered.com/view.php?ticketref=1999-PLVM-7959
Dort finden Sie auch entsprechenden Beweise. Nun musste ich heute feststellen ,dass ich VAC gebannt bin. Ich versichere Ihnen keinerlei Drittprogramme zu besitzen oder verwendet zu haben. Bitte überprüfen Sie doch den Sachverhalt entsprechend.

2 Nachricht von YYYYYYY - Wed, 11th Sep 2013 11:55 pm
Hallo XXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an das Steam Support Team.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die späte Rückantwort.

Laut unseren Angaben wurde Ihr Spiel von unserem VAC (VALVE Anti-Cheat) System gesperrt - wir können diesen Bann leider nicht aufheben.

Wir können Ihnen leider auch keinerlei technische Details mitteilen, warum und wann Sie gesperrt wurden - wir haben aber den VAC Log-Eintrag zu Ihrem Account eingesehen und bestätigen somit diesen Bann.

Der Bann betrifft nur dieses Spiel und Sie sollten dieses auch weiterhin im Einzelspielermodus spielen können.

Eine Accountlöschung würde die darin enthaltenen Spiele bzw. CD-Keys nicht freischalten; das betreffende Spiel bleibt gesperrt und kann auch nicht auf anderen Accounts neu registriert werden.

Sollten Sie sich dazu entschließen dieses Spiel erneut zu erwerben, dann registrieren Sie diesen CD-Key bitte unbedingt auf einem neu erstellten Steam-Account und nicht auf Ihrem alten, gebannten Account. Stellen Sie auch sicher, dass Sie vor der Installation und Registrierung neuer Keys alle auf Ihrem Computer ehemals vorhandenen Cheats vollständig deinstalliert haben.

Für weiterführende Informationen folgen Sie bitte diesen Links:

Steam Nutzungsvertrag:
URL: Steam-Nutzungsvertrag

Steam Online Conduct:
URL: Steam Online Conduct

VALVe Anti-Cheat System (VAC):
URL: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7849-RADZ-6869

Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team
3 Nachricht von Ihnen - Thu, 12th Sep 2013 2:10 pm
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich bedauere Ihre Entscheidung und kann diese ebenso wenig nachvollziehen. Daher nehme ich Bezug auf Nr. 10 B. Satz 2 Alternative 2 der STEAM® ABONNEMENTVEREINBARUNG (Steam Subscriber Agreement) und wünsche hiermit ausdrücklich und endgültig, dass mein Abonnement bzgl. des Spiels Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 umgehend und unverzüglich beendet wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

4 Nachricht von Ihnen - Thu, 12th Sep 2013 4:43 pm
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ferner möchte ich Sie bitten und gleichzeitig darauf hinweisen, dass Ihre Nutzungsbestimmungen unter Ziffer 4 (Steam Subscriber Agreement) keine Markierung des betroffenen Accounts vorsehen oder erlauben. Ich habe somit nicht zugestimmt, dass Sie vertragswidrig einen Vermerk auf meinem Profil anbringen, der mich - allein aus Ihrer Sicht und ohne objektive Belege - als Betrüger kennzeichnet. Bitte entfernen Sie doch entsprechenden Schriftzug: "Von VAC ausgeschlossen | Informationen", gegenteiliges entspricht nicht den von mir akzeptierten und Ihrer Aussage (Satz 1 der Nutzungsbestimmungen) rechtlich bindenden Vertragsbestimmungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

5 Nachricht von YYYYYY - Fri, 13th Sep 2013 6:59 pm
Hallo XXXXXX,

es tut mir leid und ich kann Ihre Enttäuschung sehr wohl nachvollziehen, jedoch hat unser System diesen Bann als rechtmäßig bestätigt.
---

Ein Steam-Account wird mit einem VAC-Bann (Valve-Anti-Cheat) belegt, unabhängig davon, wer den Account tatsächlich benutzt hat. Es spielt hierbei keine Rolle, ob Sie wissentlich Ihre Accountdaten weitergegeben haben oder Ihre Accountdaten missbraucht wurden. Laut dem Steam-Nutzungsvertrag wurden Sie zur sicheren Aufbewahrung Ihrer CD-Keys und Accountdaten aufgefordert, um jeglichem Missbrauch Ihres Accounts vorzubeugen.

Es tut uns leid, aber wir können Ihren Account nicht entsperren.

Sie finden den Steam-Nutzungsvertrag und die Steam-Online-Verhaltensregeln unter:

Steam Subscriber Agreement
URL: Steam Subscriber Agreement

Rules of Steam Online Conduct
URL: Steam Online Conduct

Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team

6 Nachricht von YYYYY - Fri, 13th Sep 2013 7:00 pm
Hallo XXXXX,

ich kann Ihnen dabei behilflich sein, das Spiel Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 von Ihrem Account zu entfernen. Allerdings kann ich Ihnen dieses nicht zurückerstatten und es wird in Zukunft nicht mehr verfügbar sein.

Falls Sie dieses Spiel wieder spielen möchten, müssen Sie es erneut käuflich erwerben.

Falls Sie das Spiel mit einem CD Key auf Steam aktiviert haben, wird dieser CD Key nicht länger gültig sein und kann nicht mehr verwendet werden.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass alle Banns, die Sie in Verbindung mit dem Spiel auf Ihrem Account erhalten haben, nicht gelöscht werden und Ihr Account weiterhin gebannt bleibt.

Bitte bestätigen Sie, dass Sie dieses Spiel von Ihrem Account entfernt haben möchten.

Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

7 Nachricht von Ihnen - Fri, 13th Sep 2013 10:26 pm
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ja, ich möchte das Sie das Spiel entfernen. Aber wie ich bereits in Antwort 4 (vier) dieser Korrespondenz erwähnte sind sie zweifellos berechtigt (gem. der Nutzungsbestimmungen Steam Subscriber Agreement) meinen Steam Account für einzelne Abonements zu sperren. Sie sind jedoch ausdrücklich NICHT ermächtigt dies offenkundig auf mein Steam Community Profil zwangsweise einzutragen. Bitte prüfen Sie dies erneut und Sie werden feststellen, dass Ihr Reglement dieses Privileg ausdrücklich nicht vorsieht und ich dem nicht zugestimmt habe.
Ich fordere Sie also erneut auf, nicht den Ban, aber dessen Anzeige auf meinem Profil zu entfernen, sodass der Ban als solcher verbleibt,aber nicht mehr von außen sichtbar ist.
Bitte halten Sie sich an die von Ihnen als rechtsverbindlich bezeichneten Vertragsbedingungen des Abonnements.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

8 Nachricht von YYYYYY - Mon, 16th Sep 2013 5:17 pm
Hallo XXXXXX,

wir sind nur für technische Unterstützung und Support bezüglich Ihres Steam-Accounts zuständig.

Bitte folgen Sie diesem Link für weitere Informationen:

Valve

Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team

9 Nachricht von Ihnen - Mon, 16th Sep 2013 5:54 pm
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

obgleich Ihre Ausführen teilweise korrekt sind, liegt es gem. Ziffer 12 der Nutzungsbestimmungen bei Ihnen, Support in Bezug auf alle von den Nutzungsbestimmungen umfassten Maßnahmen zu geben. Es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Problem durch Drittsoftware oder die Restriktionen einer dritten Partei, sondern vielmehr um Ihre gem. Ziffer 4 erfolgte Sanktionsmaßnahme des VAC Bans welche wie in Antwort 7 dieser Korrespondenz bereits erwähnt korrekt ist. Lediglich der mir von Ihnen aufgezwungene Profileintrag ist gem. eben dieser Klausel nicht zulässig. Wie können Sie erwarten, dass sich die Nutzer an Ihre Nutzungsbestimmungen halten, wenn Sie selbst dagegen verstoßen?

Das hier diskutierte Problem liegt sehr wohl im Bereich Ihrer Supporttätigkeit und ist ebenso umfasst von den Nutzungsbestimmungen (vgl. Steam Subscriber Agreement). Leiten Sie doch diese Korrespondenz einem anderem Mitarbeiter oder dem Abteilungsleiter weiter. Sie werden sehen, dass ich im Recht bin.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

10 Nachricht von YYYYY - Wed, 18th Sep 2013 11:10 pm
Hallo XXXXX,

wir können Ihnen bei diesem Problem leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team

11 Nachricht von Ihnen - Thu, 19th Sep 2013 12:25 pm
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

obgleich aus Ihrem eigenen Nutzungsbestimmungen gegenteiliges hervorgeht, sie mir aber augenscheinlich nicht antworten können oder wollen, sagen Sie mir doch wenigstens wer für derartige Probleme zuständig ist. Offensichtlich sind Sie nicht in der Lage Ihre selbst aufgestellten Vertragsbestimmungen einzuhalten und verweisen mich demnach auf den Weg der Rechtsmittel. Gemäß Nr. 10 B. Satz 2 Alternative 2 der STEAM® ABONNEMENTVEREINBARUNG (Steam Subscriber Agreement) sind Sie sogar verpflichtet zumindest meinem ersten Anliegen unverzüglich nachzukommen. Ich behalte mir deshalb weitere - auch rechtliche Schritte - vor.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

12 Nachricht von YYYYY - Fri, 20th Sep 2013 7:07 pm
Hallo XXXXX,

wir können Ihnen bei diesem Problem nicht weiterhelfen.

Bitte folgen Sie diesem Link für weitere Informationen:

Valve

Steam Support Team

13 Nachricht von Ihnen - Tue, 24th Sep 2013 6:05 pm
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

gemäß des Steam- Nutzungsvertrages ist für mich als EU- bzw. Deutscher Staatsbürger die Gesellschaft Valve S.a.r.l. respektive Valve/EU und damit Sie zuständig. Wieso verweisen Sie mich an Drittinternetangebote, die nicht Vertragsbestandteil dieser (Steam Subscriber Agreement) Steam Nutzungsbestimmungen sind? Sie sind per lege mein Vertrags- und auch (einziger) Ansprechpartner.
Aus den o.g. und von mir schon einige Male zitierten Vertragsklauseln geht nichts Gegenteiliges für die von mir gewünschten Handlungen Ihrerseits hervor. Ich fordere Sie nicht auf meinen VAC Ban zu löschen, sondern lediglich das Spiel MW3 (detaillierte Bezeichnung s.o. Ticketnachricht 3) und den damit verbundenen - auf meinem Profil - vertragswidrig angebrachten Text "Von VAC ausgeschlossen | Informationen".
Bitte nennen Sie mir doch die Gründe, weshalb Sie mir nicht helfen können oder wollen. Als langjähriger Kunde, was Sie ja sicherlich sehen können muss ich leider sagen, dass ich sehr enttäuscht bin von Ihnen.
Keinesfalls ist es bzw. liegt es in meiner Absicht Sie in irgend einer Form zu belästigen, ich versuche doch nur ohne einen Rechtsstreit die Einhaltung der Vertragsbedingungen zu erreichen. Hier gilt kein US sondern EU bzw. deutsches Verbraucherrecht. Ich bitte Sie daher erneut gewissenhaft zu überlegen, ob Sie nicht doch den von mir vertragsgemäß geforderten Handlungen nachkommen können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

14 Nachricht von YYYYY - Thu, 26th Sep 2013 3:31 pm
Hallo XXXXX,

wie bereits in früheren Nachrichten mehrfach erläutert, kann Ihnen der Steam Support in dieser Angelegenheit nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Dieses Support Ticket ist nun geschlossen. Zukünftige Nachrichten, die diese Mitteilung ignorieren, werden als Spam aufgefasst und führen zur Deaktivierung Ihres Accounts.

Steam Support Team

Kommentar: edit: 
Der Steam Support scheint sich nicht für die Nutzungsbestimmungen verantwortlich zu fühlen und geht auch überhaupt nicht auf die von mir getätigten Äußerungen ein. Aber die Drohung am Ende fand ich schon krass^^.


----------



## jamie (4. Januar 2014)

Lederzwerg schrieb:


> [wegen Länge durch Platzhalter ersetzt]


 
Der Steam-Support ist einfach eine Frechheit!
Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit Bad Company 2. Genauer gesagt dem SpacAct-Kit, das ich zwar gekauft und aktiviert hatte, aber nicht nutzen konnte. EA teilt mir recht fix mit, auf ihren Servern sei alles richtig eingetragen und ich solle mal bei Valve nachhaken, ob bei denen alles tutti sei. Von Valve's Seite kamen nur Bot-Antworten, die etwa sagten: "Wir können ihnen zu diesen Spiel keinen Support leisten" Zu dem wurde das Ticket andauernd geschlossen.

Dein Fall ist eine Frechheit, bei der mir Zweimal die Hutschnur geplatzt wäre:
einmal, als er dich auffordert, alle Cheats zu deinstallieren und rumpalabert von wegen "unser System sagt, der Bann ist rechtmäßig"., obwohl du  ihm dargelegt hast, wie es zum Bann kam (hier auch gar kein Fehler des System in Erwägung gezogen wird [oder wenigstens mal bei der Technik nachgefragt wird, ob das denn sein kann], obwohl bekannt ist wie schlecht VAC ist) und das zweite Mal, was den Gipfel der Frechheit darstellt, als er allen Ernstes mit der Deaktivierung deines Accounts droht, wenn noch ein Widerwort kommt.

Dieser Support ist echt zum Kotzen! Da müsste man echt mal mit einer Sammelbeschwerde und anschließenden Sammelklage gegen vorgehen!

Edit: Hier mein Ticket:



> Liebes Steam-Team,
> 
> ich habe bei Ihnen vor einiger Zeit Bad Company 2 und das SpecAct-DLC gekauft und beide aktiviert. Ich konnte die SpecAct-Waffen zwar auch inGame unter "Waffen& Gagdets" ansehen, sie im Spiel aber nicht auswählen. Darauf hin wendete ich mich an den EA-Support, wie sie mir rieten. Dieser schrieb mir jedoch, dass bei ihnen alles ordnungsgemäß eingestellt wäre, es wahrscheinlich noch nicht auf Ihren Datenbanken wäre.
> 
> ...



Ach ja: ich bin nicht mehr zum Wiederöffnen des Tickets berechtigt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Januar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich muß wirklich mal jemand alle Rechtsmittel ausschöpfen und deutsches Recht durchboxen.
Wird zwar teuer, aber vorher bewegt sich da niemand, denn allein die Angst vor den Kosten sorgt ja schon daür, das Valve sich nicht an bestehendes Recht halten muß.
Alternativ wäre der Weg über eine Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen. Kann mir gut vorstellen, das die aktive werden, wenn sie von mehreren dieser Fälle erfahren.


----------



## jamie (4. Januar 2014)

Ist das gleiche, wie mit den Nutzungsbedingungen. Solange da nicht mal jemand kräftig den Stahlhammer auf deren Klöten knallt, passiert da nünschte! Warum auch, Scheiß auf die Kunden. Ansonsten hat Valve ja auch einen recht guten Ruf, also können sie es sich leisten.


----------



## Lederzwerg (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

vor allem sagte der Support bei mir noch Zitat: "8 Nachricht von YYYYYY - Mon, 16th Sep 2013 5:17 pm
Hallo XXXXXX,

wir sind nur für technische Unterstützung und Support bezüglich Ihres Steam-Accounts zuständig. ..." Was ist denn nun der Fall technische Unterstützung oder nicht? Bei dir heißt es ja keine technische Hilfestellung, obwohl das Problem ja - sofern EA zu glauben ist - eindeutig mit dem Steam Account zusammen hängt. 

Steam sieht sich als "absoluten" Richter/ Herrscher an und denkt sie können machen was sie wollen  

@ jamie: Wurde dein Problem denn jemals gelöst?

MfG

Edit 1: Sammelklagen sind nach dt. Recht weder möglich noch zulässig.


----------



## jamie (4. Januar 2014)

Nein, wurde es nicht und deswegen kaufe ich mir auch kein Spiel mehr bei Steam. Die gesellen sich grade zu EA auf die Boykottliste.
Allein diese Dreistigkeit, dass ich nur Bot-Antworten bekomme (Indiz hierfür u.a., dass ich immer mit jamie angeschrieben werde, statt mit Jan, wie ich meinen Post signiert habe), regt mich auf.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Januar 2014)

Von Sammelklage hab ich auch nichts geschrieben.
Entweder ein User boxt das stellvertretend für alle durch oder eben der Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## Shona (5. Januar 2014)

@jamie
Starte Origin, logge dich mit den Daten ein auf denen BFBC2 aktiviert wurde. Danach müsstest du das Spiel von dort aus starten können ohne Steam. Habe selbst die Retail und Origin hat sofort erkannt das ich BFBC2 installiert habe. Du kannst ansich auch hergehen und im Steamapps/common/BFBC2 Ordner die EXE starten sollte dann auch ohne steam sein.

Wenn du dann InGame das gleiche hast ist es ein Problem von EA und nicht von Steam den das Kit wird nie in Steam aktiviert. Ist ansich wie die DLC's bei Battlefield wenn man die im Laden kauft und in der Box nur ein Key liegt. 

Deshalb kann dir der Valve Support auch nicht helfen da diese nicht in deinen EA/Origin Account schauen können.


----------



## jamie (5. Januar 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> @jamie
> Starte Origin, logge dich mit den Daten ein auf denen BFBC2 aktiviert wurde. Danach müsstest du das Spiel von dort aus starten können ohne Steam. Habe selbst die Retail und Origin hat sofort erkannt das ich BFBC2 installiert habe. Du kannst ansich auch hergehen und im Steamapps/common/BFBC2 Ordner die EXE starten sollte dann auch ohne steam sein.
> 
> Wenn du dann InGame das gleiche hast ist es ein Problem von EA und nicht von Steam den das Kit wird nie in Steam aktiviert. Ist ansich wie die DLC's bei Battlefield wenn man die im Laden kauft und in der Box nur ein Key liegt.
> ...


 
Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich nachher mal testen.
EA sagte aber, bei ihnen wäre alles tutti, also muss der Fehler ja bei Steam liegen - von da werden ja auch die Daten bezogen. Möglicherweise liegt an der Stelle der Fehler.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Januar 2014)

Das erinenrt mich sehr an ein Problem, das ich mal mit einem Chipsatz auf nem MoBo hatte, ich glaube es war der VIA PT880Pro/Ultra verbaut auf dem Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2, wo VIA auf ihrer Produktseite angeben, der Chipsatz hätte 4GB Arbeitsspeicher unterstützen sollen, Asrock schreibt aber nur etwas von 2GB. Das lustig, im POST-Bild wurde 4GB angezeigt, im BIOS wurden 2x2GB angezeigt, aber ein 64bit Win7 konnte nur auf die berühmten 2,7GB zugreifen. Da ich beide Spiecherriegel mehrmals getestet habe und auch diverse Linux-LIveCDs nur auf 2,7GB zugreifen konnten, hab ich dann mal VIA und Asrock angeschrieben und die haben sich auch gegenseitig und schwarzen Peter zugeschoben.

Anders werden es EA und Valve hier auch kaum machen, ist es doch für beide die günstigeste Lösung (möglicherweise sogar gewollt/abgesprochen), niemand kann nachprüfen wo der Fehler wirklich liegt und sein recht urchboxen ist zu teuer...


----------



## Shona (5. Januar 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> EA sagte aber, bei ihnen wäre alles tutti, also muss der Fehler ja bei Steam liegen - von da werden ja auch die Daten bezogen. Möglicherweise liegt an der Stelle der Fehler.


Von Steam wird garnichts bezogen da alles über die EA läuft. Deshalb kannst du BFBC2 auch ohne steam starten bzw. über Origin.
Steam macht nichts als dir die Spieledateien zu geben sowie die Keys der Spiele bzw. hier auch DLC's. Das ist auch der Grund warum du dich InGame in deinen Origin Account einloggst bzw. wenn man keinen hat muss man erst einen erstellen. Außerdem muss man die Keys auch Ingame oder über Origin aktivieren und sind deshalb von Steam aus nicht aktiviert. (Gleiche wie bie Uplay Spielen)

EA labert auch gern kacke wenn du da anrufst oder in den Live Chat gehst kriegst du jedesmal was anderes erzählt. Den Live Chat bekommt man im Supportbereich von Origin aber nur angezeigt wenn man die Seite auf US stellt und man muss Englisch schreiben. Mir hat einer der EA Supporter mal 20x im Live Chat gesagt ich sollte den neuesten Grafiktreiber installieren, dabei hab ich dem auch 20x geantwortet das ich das schon lange getan habe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Januar 2014)

Haargenau das selbe Probleme mit dem Specactkit hatte ich auch, und mir wollten sie zuerst auch erzählen, dass der Fehler bei Steam liegt.

Hat sich aber nach 3 Wochen rausgestellt, dass der Fehler doch bei EA lag.

Also nicht alles glauben, was EA sagt.


----------



## donkong1 (1. Oktober 2015)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich muß wirklich mal jemand alle Rechtsmittel ausschöpfen und deutsches Recht durchboxen.
> Wird zwar teuer, aber vorher bewegt sich da niemand, denn allein die Angst vor den Kosten sorgt ja schon daür, das Valve sich nicht an bestehendes Recht halten muß.
> Alternativ wäre der Weg über eine Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen. Kann mir gut vorstellen, das die aktive werden, wenn sie von mehreren dieser Fälle erfahren.


Und bis heute is nichts davon Geschehen.


----------

